# Just picked up a Sears Spyder 24" 5-speed Stingray style bike



## indiana dave (Jun 29, 2014)

*Sears Spyder 24" 5-speed bike. some questions please*

This thing is pretty cool, and seems complete except for the shifter.
The guys uncle painted the frame and fork, which look pretty decent, but also painted the wheels, chain guard, and handlebars silver, which looks good from ten feet, but is obvious upon a closer look.
Might be able to strip the paint and get them back down to the chrome. At the least, it preserved them and they are good for a rechrome.
Here'sa teaser pic. It started raining so I'll have to get better pics later.






Oh yea, I also got the pink AMF Roadmaster girls bike, which is a good survivor... In ridable condition


----------



## indiana dave (Jun 29, 2014)

*pics as promised*


----------



## indiana dave (Jun 29, 2014)

Took it for a spin around the block, and I must say, it rides pretty good. Shifter cable broke when I tried shifting it though.
This bike will be listed for sale soon.


----------



## indiana dave (Jul 4, 2014)

I can not find any comparable bikes for sale, or that have sold anywhere.
What would you guys say is a fair value for this bike?
I think if the chrome hadn't been painted maybe it'd be worth $400-$500?
Would $300 be a fair asking price?


----------



## indiana dave (Jul 6, 2014)

No comments, opinions or anything on this???


----------



## Gordon (Jul 6, 2014)

*spyder*

I guess it depends on where you live and the demand. I had a nice original one that was complete and probably an 8 on a scale of 1 to 10. I finally sold it for $100.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2014)

Looks like Uncle spent a lot of time on the fresh refurbish. The shifter lever is on backwards or it's a left hand lever. New shifter parts would cost you maybe 25 bucks if you plan on making the bike work before selling.


----------



## indiana dave (Jul 7, 2014)

Considering it isn't the correct shifter anyway, I'm not worried about making it work. It worked before the cable broke.
I don't think adding a new cable would really help it sell.
I may just find an original shifter, and fix it up for myself.


----------



## azhearseguy (Jul 7, 2014)

Here is the Sears ad for your bike. This one is from 1967. The Shifter is correct, Your just missing the housing and black knob.


----------



## indiana dave (Jul 7, 2014)

Neat! I'll have to do some searching and see if I can find the console and knob.


----------



## indiana dave (Jul 12, 2014)

I decided to do some work to this bike and replace the brake and shifter cables, and try to strip some of the paint off the original chrome parts.

The brake cable looks pretty standard, but the shifter cable has a tiny little round end on it. I'venever seen one like this.
What do I search for to find a new cable for this?

Also, I'm in need of a matching front brake assembly for it. Brake caliper and lever.


----------

